# when do you suggest cutting back from puppy portion sizes?



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Cali is 9 months; beginning to think about cutting back from her puppy size portions (twice a day.) at what point do you reduce the portion of each meal? She's stopped growing, it seems. (a tad over 5 lbs.)

thx!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What food are you feeding her and how much are you feeding her?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Since we didn't have any weight issues, I let Odie decide. She gradually went from 3 feedings to 2 feedings per day, and from large portions to quite a small portions.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nature's Variety Instinct canned food*; grain and gluten free. Twice a day; 4-6 spoonfuls each time.

*Five star...

Nature


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Just go by her body condition. You should be able to just feel spine and ribs with light pressure. Axle got really chubby in the month after his neuter so I cut him back then at about 6 months. Chloe is smaller than him and eats about 1/3 more and doesn't put on weight so I just keep feeding her that amount. It's trial and error and you should see a difference in about 2 weeks from making a change in portion size.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks. Her pooping is weird; she does the obvious first thing in the morning, then none all day long, then after 5 pm (dinner is at 7:30), it's like 3 times before we go to bed. Trying to cut back on THAT. LOL


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That's a great food, and I'm not good with knowing how much 4 to 6 spoonfuls converts to (like 1/8 cup, 1/4 cup etc). I would go by what can says for adult dog at her age--she's old enough now since she's a small breed, and feed on the low side of that. For example, 1/2 can a day then absolutely no more than 1/4 of the can in the morning and 1/4 of the can in the evening. Like Sarah said watch body for a couple of weeks and if no change or your pleased keep on as your doing. If she's getting heavy cut back on portions.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks!


----------

